# 410 Taurus Judge Shot



## skyhooks

Just bought a taurus Judge. What is the best shot shell ammo for home/auto protection.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

I seen a article on it and the guy who was writing it recommened #4 shot worked the best in it. He really didn't have a lot of info but that's what he said.


----------



## Baldy

I just found this up on u-tube about the Judge. Check it out.
http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## big dutchman

i second the #4 shot. don't expect the same stopping power as a 'conventional' handgun or shotgun though. i like the 410 in a pistol, but i don't think it is the best choice for self defense agaist a large (human) target. i have shot various 410 shells out of a pistol, all with great dissapointment with the performance. i wouldn't use a full sized 410 shotgun for self defence, need less a pistol. it does have it's place though. i used mine mostly for close varmints, rats, snakes and such. works good for that. this is just my opinion though............


----------



## milquetoast

If I had the Taurus Judge, I would use shotshells only for small game, and rural pest control (like rats). For home defense, stick with the .45 Colt.

Last year, a friend of mine was shot in the jaw with a .410 (birdshot), from a sawed-off shotgun. (Store hold-up, gangbangers.) The shot staggered him, and left him with a hell of a scar, but he did not go off his feet. He was able to draw his Glock, but by then, the punks had run out the door, so he didn't get a shot off.

My friend was very lucky he was shot with a .410, and not a .45 Colt. The important lesson, though, is that though he was seriously injured, he was not incapacitated. For self-defense, you want incapacitation.


----------



## Charlie

I agree with milquetoast, get a a good .45 Colt (Ruger, etc.) and load it with some lead semi-wadcutters (LSWC) for two legged varmits AND some shotshells for the rats, snakes, etc. Single action revolvers are not a fast on the follow up shots but may work pretty well at home (fewer AD's). Just my $.02. :smt033


----------



## mvslay

I would think the centrifugal force create by the rifling would open the pattern up too quickly to be effective at a reasonable range.


----------



## big dutchman

is it a rifled bore or smooth? the little derringer i had two barrels. the real short one that came with it, had a very light rifling. of course the rifling was only about 3/8" long due to the overall length of the barrel. i made the second barrel myself. it was about 12" long, but a smooth bore. i couldn't really tell a pattern difference between the 2 barrels, so i don't think the rifling made too much difference with the shot shells.


----------



## milquetoast

mvslay said:


> I would think the centrifugal force create by the rifling would open the pattern up too quickly to be effective at a reasonable range.


The Taurus Judge is a revolver chambered for .45 Colt, but with a long cylinder so it will accept .410 cartridges. The barrel is rifled.

Pattern is not the issue. Penetration is the issue. .410 shot will make a nasty surface wound and leave a hell of a scar. However, the shot is highly unlikely to penetrate deep enough to reach lungs or heart.

Since the Judge is chambered for .45 Colt anyway, that should be the self-defense cartridge, leaving the shotshells for "sporting purposes."


----------



## Bob Wright

Bear in mind if you have a smooth bore gun taking shot cartridges with a barrel less than 18", you've got a "sawed off shotgun" under National Firearms Act. To be legal, the barrel must be rifled.

According to the American Rifleman, the rifling in the Judge is very shallow and slow, and does not affect the shot column at close range.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham

> i made the second barrel myself. it was about 12" long, but a smooth bore.


See Bob Wright's post. I hope you don't have this anymore. It's an NFA weapon, and prohibited unless you applied for the tax stamp.


----------



## big dutchman

hmmmm, any suggestions on how to lightly rifle a 2 inch barrel?


----------



## mvslay

milquetoast said:


> The Taurus Judge is a revolver chambered for .45 Colt, but with a long cylinder so it will accept .410 cartridges. The barrel is rifled.
> 
> Pattern is not the issue. Penetration is the issue. .410 shot will make a nasty surface wound and leave a hell of a scar. However, the shot is highly unlikely to penetrate deep enough to reach lungs or heart.
> 
> Since the Judge is chambered for .45 Colt anyway, that should be the self-defense cartridge, leaving the shotshells for "sporting purposes."


I understand about the penetration issue. That's why .357 mag is the minimum caliber for my personal defense. I was just pointing out that the rifling spins the wad and causes the pattern to open up even more than usual. Penetration issue aside my point was the .410 round is further reduced in power by a larger than normal pattern. Less lead on target is bad, no matter the penetration. My father owns one of the Judges. His does well with the .45 Colt. I have not fired one of the .410's yet. If it were my money I think I'd go for a Blackhawk in .45 Colt. If I got really serious about a shotgun pistol I'd go for the Serbu Super Shorty and pay the tax stamp.


----------



## jnlsn

*New here and need help from knowledgable folks*

This is my first time in a forum so bear with me plus I can't spell to save my butt.

I have a few questions on the Taurus "judge". I lost the use of my right arm in a 4-wheeler accident so now it's handguns for me. My rifles have become decorations (dust collectors and yes I still clean them regularly) but I enjoy handguns as much if not more than rifles anyway. I haven't hunted since the accident but now I'm anxious to get back to the tree stand. I have been looking for a good caliber deer hunting pistol that won't try to escape every time I pull the trigger (have to shoot one handed and who knew, I'm a pretty good shot lefty). I have been reading reviews and threads on the judge (I know not ideal deer gun) and it sounds like it may be the ticket for me. I am in the Northwoods of WI so a 50 yard shot is common but does the .45 lc shoot strait and have the knock down power at that distance? The other reason I like the gun is for the snakes and birds. I just got back from my new property in AZ and you know the only way a Northwoods boy like me is going to find a diamondback is to nearly step on it (it was only a 2 footer but was enough to scare the s%$# out-a me). Being disabled is kinda handy cause I get to shoot from the truck and we have birds just sitting on the side of the road all over up here (I know not much sport but man pheasant stew is good). I'd like to know what anyone thinks of my plan for this gun (still just a plan not a gotta-have-it gun). All pros and cons welcome and sorry my first thread is so long. I will get to the point quicker in future threads.


----------



## JeffWard

jnlsn said:


> I have been looking for a good caliber deer hunting pistol that won't try to escape every time I pull the trigger (have to shoot one handed and who knew, I'm a pretty good shot lefty).


I understand your concerns about too much recoil with a one-hand hold, but for deer hunting, you're much better off with a high velocity load, in a long barreled revolver. The heavy frame will help with recoil, and out of a stand, you can use a rest for the front end.

I'd look into a X-Frame S&W revolver.

I got the chance to shoot the HUGE .460 S&W Magnum the other day, and I was amazed how comfortable it was too shoot, even with loads approaching .308 velocity and energy, over 2000ft/sec w/ a 200gr bullet... Off-hand even two handed, it was a load to hold at arms length, but off a rest, it was just plain fun...

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## jnlsn

Yea the Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull or 460 mag. was and still is my first choice. I have always been a Taurus fan (good guns at the right price). With the factory porting and cushion grip, I should be able to hold on to it but should is a pretty big word. I guess I need to find one and shoot it before I know for sure. The factory porting should make a pretty nice bark as well.


----------



## spacedoggy

JeffWard said:


> you're much better off with a high velocity load, in a long barreled revolver. The heavy frame will help with recoil, and out of a stand, you can use a rest for the front end.
> 
> I'd look into a X-Frame S&W revolver.
> 
> I got the chance to shoot the HUGE .460 S&W Magnum the other day, and I was amazed how comfortable it was too shoot, even with loads approaching .308 velocity and energy, over 2000ft/sec w/ a 200gr bullet... Off-hand even two handed, it was a load to hold at arms length, but off a rest, it was just plain fun...
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Jeff


Jeff I have a 460 with the long barrel and don't think there is much recoil. What gets me is the shock wave that punches you in the face. I was shooting the Hornady for got which load but it is no fun for me. I would take it to the range to let others shoot it once to see their reaction. ( 8 out of 10 ) said no thank you, it's like getting punched in the face. My kid loved it and could shoot it 24 time before getting a head ache. What I liked about the pistol is the fact that you can shoot 454 and 45 LC's. The problem with my Smith is that it was a lemon and they won't fix it. Big guy like you might not have trouble shooting it and I would tell people try to rent one which I can't see any indoor range allowing it to be shot or buying them used. People do not hang onto the 460 or 500. See them on sale used all the time at shows. I would get the 460 over the 500 because you have more options. These days with Smith being the biggest one in town no longer has customer service.


----------



## spacedoggy

skyhooks said:


> Just bought a taurus Judge. What is the best shot shell ammo for home/auto protection.
> 
> Thanks.


I set mine up with the first two #4shot second two 3 pellet and 5th 45lc. Saw that on self defense TV but that was for the car. Home use I would make the last on a #4shot. It is a close range gun with that configuration. Whats nice about the judge is that you can set it up for different senerios.

Fun Gun


----------



## spacedoggy

big dutchman said:


> i second the #4 shot. don't expect the same stopping power as a 'conventional' handgun or shotgun though. i like the 410 in a pistol, but i don't think it is the best choice for self defense agaist a large (human) target. i have shot various 410 shells out of a pistol, all with great dissapointment with the performance. i wouldn't use a full sized 410 shotgun for self defence, need less a pistol. it does have it's place though. i used mine mostly for close varmints, rats, snakes and such. works good for that. this is just my opinion though............


Don't forget you can sneak a 45 LC in them which still is not the best round for home defence. I think it's the best anti car jacker pistol.


----------



## spacedoggy

milquetoast said:


> The Taurus Judge is a revolver chambered for .45 Colt, but with a long cylinder so it will accept .410 cartridges. The barrel is rifled.
> 
> Pattern is not the issue. Penetration is the issue. .410 shot will make a nasty surface wound and leave a hell of a scar. However, the shot is highly unlikely to penetrate deep enough to reach lungs or heart.
> 
> Since the Judge is chambered for .45 Colt anyway, that should be the self-defense cartridge, leaving the shotshells for "sporting purposes."


I know it looks like I have hijacked this thread. What milquetoast just said worries me. am I wrong to believe the guy in the video? When I'm up close and shoot this thing at a cardboard shiloett it leaves a big hole. I know it's cardboard and that's probably why. If I shot some one four feet away with #4 shot this will not hit him in the heart. The gun seems to kick like a 357 so you think you have all this power. Have I been fouled by advertising again? Is this gun no good for what I use it for? With this info coming from milquetoast I have to take it seriously. Can others agree with him?


----------

